# (TX) FC "HOMER" now at stud in TEXAS



## pam ingham

*Homer is yellow, 60 lb.and the total package*. *FC at 3; Nat'l Open finalist at 4*; gets his go from his Lean Mac Mom and his smarts from his dad (FC/AFC Esprits Power Play -part of that great litter with 8 titlted dogs). He is _EIC and CNM clear - good hips,elbows and __eyes - great health_. Very lean and agile. Sweet disposition at home and a go getter in the field-only $850 - natural breeding - North Texas location - for additional information call Pam Ingham 214-537-9120A little update on Homer. 
Homer was born in Texas from a Lean Mac bitch owned by Judy Aycock but who lived with us – Blitz was a great momma and produced some wonderful pups. Homer’s daddy was the wonderful dog owned by John and Martha Russel –Esprit’s Power Play. Homer was Pow’s first titled offspring (with many more to come.) We always liked to think that Blitz brought fire and passion to the table and Pow provided the brains and sweetness as well as talent.
Homer came home to Texas this past year and we started breeding him last summer. He had been on Dave Rorem’s truck after basics with Bryan White. Dave did a wonderful job with Homer – FC at three and Nat’l Finalist at 4, and great training and experience. However we felt Homer deserved a well-earned rest and brought him home last year – ran him a little and basically let him make the transition to being a family dog as well as a competition dog.
Breeding Homer had never been a priority but we were approached after he got back to Texas about breeding. Cindy McGaw (Homer’s ‘other’ mom who lives on the Fish River) and I decided that perhaps he would make a good choice for some as he has a lot to bring to the table. Besides his record, he is eic and cnm clear and (knock on wood) never been sidelined by injuries. He is not a big dog, but very agile, quick and pretty good looking (yes, I’m prejudiced) . In other words, he has pretty good genes to add to the pool! 
We love having Homer home – he is fun to train and loves being part of a family now. There are now several litters on the ground and people seem to like the pups, but it is too soon to tell anything. We will be taking on one of the little ones ourselves and are anxious to see how the little guy develops. Anyone interested in more info on Homer can feel free to contact me anytime!


----------

